# Tex Band Light - Band Life



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I decided to do a shot count for my "Light" Tex Bands (by Hygenic company). The bands measured 1" x 11/16" and were set to 8" from pouch tie to fork. All shots were with 3/8" steel ammo. The first breakage occurred at *shot #464*. The breakage was right at the pouch tie that Tex made. I trimmed up the bands and re-installed them with a 7 1/2" length and small tubes at the pouch rather than string ties. This time I had breakage at *shot #437*. That gives a *total of 901 shots*. There is still enough band length left to give me one more short set with approx 6 1/2" length.

I draw to 32" so enlongation was 400% to 426%. Velocity was 195 fps to slightly over 200 fps. This band cut is perfect for my basement and backyard needs. After the third trimming breaks I will be over 1000 shots on one band set.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cool but I hate changing band lengths.Try to keep variables to a minimum. I do appreciate getting the most out of a band set.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wouldn't our lives be more simple if they would have the decency to break at the fork end?
i LOVE Tex's bands!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

@ Northener: Great work. Tex does make incredible bandsets. I start with his Express. Then when it fails, (always at the pouch tie), I take the (four) separate bands apart, and go from there, like you do, but I get two sets out of one. An incredible bargain. 

LVO said:


> Wouldn't our lives be more simple if they would have the decency to break at the fork end?


I don't think I want them breaking at the fork end at all, LVO.

WD40


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Me neither wd40! -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, the bands broke for the third time at the pouch. This time they were only 6 3/4" long and I got 127 shots. That gives a total of 1028 shots for the Light Tex bands with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length. Velocity was 212 fps at this short length. Not bad at all for such a light draw weight.

*SUMMARY** for Light Tex bands*
8" length - 464
7 1/2" length - 437
6 3/4" length - 127
*Total shots = 1028 *

The formed Tex pouch is still in fine condition and will be used on the next bands for this frame.
The Wingshooter Longbow Hunter was a good choice for the testing. I didn't suffer from any handslap at any band length. Great design!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos Northerner! -- Tex


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Great info Northener. Very useful to those of us still figuring out best dimensions for bands. Come to think of it, thats probably just about everybody! lol.


----------

